

Show HN: Extend reddit's comment ranking system to rank players. - fruiapps
http://www.blog.fruiapps.com/2012/04/Chose-a-mathematical-model-to-rate-players

======
e1ven
This was a cool hack, I'd love to hear more about the way you modified things.
Are you releasing a library?

~~~
fruiapps
Probably yes, once the system gets matured and we have something that is
fault-proof. We would love to share. Probably we will try with Trueskill, ELO
and glicko and see how each of them works. For now if you wish to see the code
its some 4 lines of python, 4 lines is too short for a library ;)

~~~
e1ven
I'd love to see it.

It'd save me from writing the same, if you post it as a gist, or post it here
under a MIT license or similar.

I'm always testing different ranking algos for ChronX, my online CCG. Right
now, a modified glicko2 has been best, but I'd love to try your idea here.

I've seen Reddit switch to the Algo, and it's clever, but I didn't think of
applying it to game ranking.

